# Teichroboter



## karsten. (29. März 2007)

Hallo

für alle die sich auch so einen Teichroboter wünschen ,

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19

ab heute ist das zweitwichtigste Equipment bei Lidl günstig im Angebot ! 

_Wathose mit Stiefeln

Wasserdichte Anglerhose mit angeschweißten Stiefeln
Hohe Reißfestigkeit durch maschinell verschweißte Nähte
Elastischer Hosenbund verhindert Wassereintritt
Inklusive Reparaturset
Größen: M – XXL
Preis je Stück
 15.99*
_




https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/21


auch für die Graskarpfenleute ist was im Angebot.... 

mfG


----------



## Thorsten (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*

Warnung

So eine Teichhose kann auch sehr sehr gefährlich sein.



 Ich wäre mit solch einer Hose fast ertrunken 

 Man(n) nehme:

 Einen Mann, dem die Hose voller Wasser läuft, weil Dusel nicht aufgepasst hat....
  

 Dann macht sich Panik breit, boah ist das kalt und schwer........
  

 Nun kommt der Ehrgeiz, ich muss hier raus (während dessen fotografiert die Frau munter weiter und lacht sich schlapp)
  

 Geschafft, dann musste ich mich schnell umziehen, da meine Frau einen Lachkrampf hatte und in´s KH. musste...... 

  ​  

Also nochmal, nicht unüberlegt in einem Teich maschieren, dass kann böse enden!
Vor allem aufpassen, das keine Frau fotografiert!




​


----------



## karsten. (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*

*mann o mann !*
*
sag ich doch !

*
erstens geht man da nicht selber rein 
siehe auch oben

zweitens
Arbeitschutzvorschrift: Sicherungsposten um bei möglichen
Untertauchen Hilfe zum Wiederaufrichten zu haben

drittens 
wenn doch

nimmt man die Speicherkarte vorher aus der Kamera !


----------



## Elfriede (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*

Hallo Karsten, hallo Thorsten,

sehr witzig! - besonders, wenn man diese Erfahrungen schon selbst gemacht hat und noch weitere Probleme mit diesem Teil hat. Ich muss beispielsweise zuerst auf einen Hocker steigen, weil klein, um überhaupt einsteigen zu können. Dafür aber reicht mir die kleinste Größe fast bis zum Hals, sie ist wohl nur für Männer bestimmt. Meine ist außerdem blau, genau auf die griechischen Fensterläden abgestimmt. Trotzdem, eine Kamera in der Nähe würde ich nicht dulden.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*



Ich kann ned mehr!!!!

Bin ich doch heute beim Lidl vorbeigefahren und hab nicht daran gedacht. 
Wäre doch ideal für die Seerosenaktion etc.
Nur gegen abrutschen auf schräger Ebene mit Folie nützt sie sicher auch nix. 

Naja, dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Mo. auch noch welche haben.... morgen hab ich keine Zeit zum Rumkutschen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*

*ZUGABE !!! Ich will noch mehr lachen *

Thorsten, gibbet es davon bald ne Wiederholung ??!! Als Admin haste doch so gewisse Verpflichtungen. 

Gruß
Werner

Der jetzt fix sich verpissen tut.


----------



## Thorsten (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*

Jau Werner gibt es, nur schicke ich diesmal meine Frau rein und ich mache die Fotos


----------



## Kurt (29. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*

Hallo!
das Ganze wäre aber viel attraktiver in LATEX - das Gummigrün erschreckt ja noch die Teichbewohner.
Ich seh, ihr macht das alle zu kompliziert - vom Heißluftballon aus läßt sich die Teichpflege viel trockener und ohne ungewollten Wasser- und  Froschkontakt besser lösen.

SgvB Kurt


----------



## ra_ll_ik (30. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*

Moin
meine Frau war so weitsichtig, eine Wathose vom Lidl mitzubringen.
Mich wundert nur, daß sie das Teil in meiner Größe mitgebracht hat.  
Ne mal ehrlich, das PE Zeug fühlt sich recht steif an, aber bei dem Preis....


----------



## Silke (30. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*

Hallo,
tja Thorsten, was soll man dazu sagen 
Ich hab mein Teil auch schon des öfteren angehabt. Wirklich gut sieht man darin ja nicht aus.
Leider reicht sie nicht bis zum Hals - also in die größeren Tiefen muss getaucht werden. 
Ich passe immer auf, das ja kein Tröpfchen Wasser reinläuft.
Klappt leider nicht immer perfekt, gestern hatte ich auf einmal Wasser im Gummistiefel, weil der Kies weggerutscht ist.

@Annett: war gerade bei Lidl, also bei uns hatten sie noch Wathosen. Ob die was taugen, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Thorsten (30. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*

Hi,

zum Glück kann ich auch über mich selber lachen.....


----------



## didio (30. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*

Huhu,
guten Morgen zusammen.
Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wie gefährlich so ein Teil ist.
War doch auch gestern beim L... und habe so eine Designerhose gekauft.
Musste nur feststellen, das die Hosen- nicht zur Schuhgröße paßt.
Bin also entweder zu klein oder habe für meine Größe zu große Füße.
@Karsten: habe aber keine __ Graskarpfen gefunden. In den Dosen waren nur Thunfisch, Makrele und Ölsardine. In den Paketen des Kühltresens __ Aal und Lachs.
Wo bitteschön liegen denn die Graskarpfen?
(by the way: Angeln hab ich auch schon genug ...)
liebe Grüsse
didio


----------



## Thorsten (30. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*

Siehste Didio,

hättest mal früher hier lesen sollen


----------



## karsten. (30. März 2007)

*AW: Teichroboter*



			
				didio schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,........
> 
> 
> @Karsten: habe aber keine __ Graskarpfen gefunden. In den Dosen waren nur Thunfisch, Makrele und Ölsardine. In den Paketen des Kühltresens __ Aal und Lachs.
> Wo bitteschön liegen denn die Graskarpfen?........



 

nix Graskarpfen ,
sondern was gegen Graskarpfen  

 



Ich selbst habe auch nichts gegen Graskarpfen !
sondern eher was gegen Leute die Graskarpfen für Gartenteiche verkaufen !


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichroboter*

Hallo

bei dem Diskounter mit dem schiefem roten I 


bis Samstag wieder im Angebot  für rund 32 DM  


mfG


----------

